# brown berries on wild cherry shrimp?



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

Came in to work today and found that a wild cherry shrimp I have has berried. At first I thought it was some fungus/bacterial infection because of the colour, But on closer inspection they are indeed eggs. Not sure if it's because of the colour the shrimp has taken on, but they look brown/green, and not a healthy looking yellow/green as I have seen on a pumpkin and yellow cherry shrimp at home.

Could the eggs have gone bad perhaps??? And if so, would the shrimp know to drop the eggs?


----------



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

to answer my own question, since no one else seems to have one. yes, it seems brown eggs are fine. just found a baby shrimplet in the bowl at work today.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure how I missed your post but I'd say as long as it doesn't look like fungus disease brown, yellow even greenish colours are just fine as long as they look nice and round 

(ex of green/yellow fungus)

http://www.shrimpspot.com/index.php?/topic/3175-green-fungal-infection-on-red-cherry-swimmerets/

Cheers


----------



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

no, nothing like that. they were just very dark brown. not green/yellow.

still only have seen one shrimplet, not any others. at least one hatched, which is more than i had expected.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

If there was one there is many more.


----------



## itsse03 (Dec 29, 2015)

i've only seen two, perhaps three at the most.

it's only a small half gallon bowl on my desk at the office with three shrimps in it (originally four). still pleasantly surprised at the result none the less.


----------

